# Please help: Cyprus divorce



## Tobysarse (Apr 13, 2012)

Hello. I am struggling to find any help and this forum seems the most relevant place to get information.


Basically, my Sister has been living in Cyprus for around 6 years and she is married to a Cypriot man. She is over here on a visit and stresses that she wants to return home to the UK permanently. Her husband will not move over with her so unfortunately, they have to seperate.


She is returning from her break later this week to gather her belongings and her pets. He knows about this and is now being akward about things to get back at her. She has to return for one of her dogs because it has a heart condition and will need to fly with my Sister in the cabin of the airoplane, it won't survive in the cargo area. 


I am worried that he might turn violent when she tries to leave. What can be done about this? I'm her Brother and would love to go back with her but I have exam dates next week so I can't be away from home. My relatives are all useless so she is on her own.


Her Husband lives in a village with all of his family and he knows very well that my Sister is out there alone. I fear the worst to be honest and am dreading her getting on that plane. The fact that he is a hunting man and owns a range of guns/knives doesnt really fill me with confidence either.


If anybody can give advice on what to do I would really appreciate it. Police protection or anything? Im not sure what options there are really.

Thank you.


----------



## Tobysarse (Apr 13, 2012)

Anybody?


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

What makes you think he will turn violent? Has he done so before? If he has physically hurt her then she should go to the police, but if he never has why should the police get involved? 

Why doesn't she delay her return so you can go with her at a later date and why are none of your relatives getting involved? 

Please don't take this the wrong way but it sounds to me like your sister and your relatives may think you are overreacting or overanalysing the situation otherwise your concerns would be taken more seriously.


----------



## Johnio0312 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have heard of similar situations before and the most important thing is for her to get proper legal advice - if the situation is half as bad as you describe she needs to talk to an expert divorce lawyer - and I mean expert! You don't say if there are children or assets involved but they are all factors that would point to establishing her overall position clearly and objectively.... If protection is required it would also again best to take advice and again it would need a lawyer - especially as he is Cypriot and has all his family over in Cyprus. I do know of one very good lawyer who helped a friend of mine some years ago (both were Brits) and I was surprised at the outcome and settlements the courts awarded - more interestingly how things were managed I found surprising. Your legal rights are handled very differently to the UK.


----------

